# How come if I suck dick it's gay but if a girl sucks dick she's straight?



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2018)

We live in a society.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2018)

I mean if you cook a meal no one calls you a chef but if you suck one dick you're suddenly gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I mean if you cook a meal no one calls you a chief but if you suck one dick you're suddenly gay


Is it gay to suck your own dick?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2018)

A backpacker is traveling through Ireland when it starts to rain. He decides to wait out the storm in a nearby pub. The only other person at the bar is an older man staring at his drink. After a few moments of silence the man turns to the backpacker and says in a thick Irish accent:

"You see this bar? I built this bar with my own bare hands. I cut down every tree and made the lumber myself. I toiled away through the wind and cold, but do they call me McGreggor the bar builder? No."

He continued "Do you see that stone wall out there? I built that wall with my own bare hands. I found every stone and placed them just right through the rain and the mud, but do they call me McGreggor the wall builder? No."

"Do ya see that pier out there on the lake? I built that pier with my own bare hands, driving each piling deep into ground so that it would last a lifetime. Do they call me McGreggor the pier builder? No."

"But ya fuck one goat.."


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A backpacker is traveling through Ireland when it starts to rain. He decides to wait out the storm in a nearby pub. The only other person at the bar is an older man staring at his drink. After a few moments of silence the man turns to the backpacker and says in a thick Irish accent:
> 
> "You see this bar? I built this bar with my own bare hands. I cut down every tree and made the lumber myself. I toiled away through the wind and cold, but do they call me McGreggor the bar builder? No."
> 
> ...



Ironically, this is literally the truth in todays society.
People achieving great things but 1 tiny slip up immediately brands them.

Fucking people.
No wonder I despise society.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 11, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Is it gay to suck your own dick?


no


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2018)

Y-y-you know what...?
W-w-well...
I-i dont


----------



## Stwert (Jun 11, 2018)

Seriously? If this is all you've got to worry about then you're lucky, just ignore labels.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 11, 2018)

As long as the balls don't touch, it's not gay.


----------



## Old (Jun 11, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Is it gay to suck your own dick?



The art of self-sucking is worth mastering, believe me.

I mean, errrrr, so I've _heard_, anyhow....


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2018)

Old said:


> The art of self-sucking is worth mastering, believe me.
> 
> I mean, errrrr, so I've _heard_, anyhow....


Every guy has tried it.


----------



## Old (Jun 11, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Every guy has tried it.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> live in a soc









Which 



Spoiler: dick


































 are you sucking?

Just remember:


----------



## Old (Jun 12, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Which
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Richard in the middle?


Spoiler


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 12, 2018)

Old said:


> Is that Richard in the middle?



How _ass_-tute of you to notice.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Is it gay to suck your own dick?


Well it counts as masturbation, and masturbation is not gay, therefore sucking your own dick is not gay.


----------

